# Replacing flashing at weatherhead mast



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's done with a split or two piece unit.
I've never seen them in Lowes or HD. A real roofing supply should have them.
I order mine on line.

This is just one of the many differant styles.
http://www.goldenrulefasteners.com/Residential_Zipseal.php

And no need to mess with the power lines.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Joe. But any suggestions as to how best to remove the improperly installed flashing on the weatherhead (currently a one piece)? Doing it the original way the flashing was installed would mean having to dismantle the weatherhead. I've never removed one so don't know what's the best way to do so including how best to cut it up.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Remove the shingles, Remove all the nails holding it down, slide it up the mast enough to cut one side with a pair of tin snips, twist it off.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Goldenseal pipe flashings.

Check your local roofing supplier if they will deal with you.


----------

